# Nahimic sound system



## patrick4 (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm looking to buy a laptop and was considering an MSI gaming series notebook. They've mentioned they use the Nahimic sound system in their gaming series so was curious to know if it's any good. Has anyone had a chance to try it? How is it compared to Dolby, SRS or Beats?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 23, 2015)

[h=1]Nahimic Sound Effect[/h]


----------



## JustThisGuy (Jun 24, 2015)

From what I hear, Nahimic really boosts the sound effects while gaming giving it a 3D feel and MSI is the only brand using it in their gaming  series AFAIK. The software has modes for movies and all also so might be a good feature to get your hands on.


----------



## prateekpunj (Jun 24, 2015)

patrick4 said:


> I'm looking to buy a laptop and was considering an MSI gaming series notebook. They've mentioned they use the Nahimic sound system in their gaming series so was curious to know if it's any good. Has anyone had a chance to try it? How is it compared to Dolby, SRS or Beats?



Yes its much better than Dolby, SRS or beats 
They produce a precise and crisp sound.
Dolby sound are mainly for music stuff and all,
I have used the msi gaming laptop and they have produced a huge difference in the sound quality while gaming as well as normal music.


----------



## Sacchu (Oct 17, 2016)

They have the new improved and updated Nahimic 2

Nahimic not only enhanced the original functions to boost the experience of hearing, but also launched new features which would provide some surprises to gamers in its latest version. 

New features you will find in the new Nahimic 2 are as follows:

Expert Mode (under Audio function)
Audio Launch Pad (under HD Audio Recorder 2)
Sound Tracker (brand-new)

*Main Software Interface*
When double clicking on Nahimic 2, the first image you are going to see is as below.
Top of the GUI lies 4 buttons directing you to 4 main functions of Nahimic 2, which are Audio, Microphone, HD Audio Recorder and Sound Tracker.
On the left hand side of the GUI, it shows “Internal Speakers”, meaning the whole audio system is now supporting the laptop’s built-in speakers. 

*i63.tinypic.com/70uiro.jpg

*Microphone Function*
There is no big difference of the Microphone function between Nahimic 2 and its previous generation. Users can remove background noise and enhance their conversation voice when recoding, playing online games or having an online chat/meeting so those on the other side of the line can hear you clearly.

*i66.tinypic.com/2gvu4vm.jpg

*Sound Tracker Function (new) - Locate your target intuitively*
Now this is super cool, The Sound Tracker is made up of a moving arrow in a circular radar. You can configure its position, size and transparency with an optimal in-game integration. The apparent cursor helps to identify positions of potential threats and help gamers dominate every game. you get an on-screen radar that helps in games like CS-GO, Assassin's Creed, Division, etc.

*i66.tinypic.com/160piy9.png

MSI Globa


----------

